# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  التعريف بشخصية الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس

## أبو عبد البر رشيد

اسمه: عبد الحميد بن محمّد بن المصطفى بن مكّي ابن باديس.
مولده: سنة  1308ه/1889م بقسنطينة.
مكانته العلمية: إمام مصلح مجدّد.
رحلاته العلمية: التحق بجامع الزيتونة بتونس، ثمّ ارتحل إلى أرض الحجاز مؤديا لفريضة الحج ومن ثَمَّ التقى بجماعة العلماء والمفكِّرين من مختلف أنحاء العالم الإسلامي.
من شيوخه:
- الشيخ "محمّد المَدَّاسي"، حفظ القرآن الكريم على يده.
- الشيخ "حَمدان لُونيسي"، أخذ عنه مبادئ العربية ومبادئ الإسلام.
- الشيخ "محمَّد النّخلي القَيْرَوَانِي" والشيخ: "محمَّد الطاهر بن عاشور". 
المناصب التي تولاها:
- التدريس والخطابة.
- رئيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين بالجزائر.
من مؤلفاته:
- العقائد الإسلامية من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية.
- مبادئ الأصول. 
وفاته: 8 ربيع الأوّل 1359 ه / 16 أفريل 1940م ودفن بقسنطينة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t19361/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t92707/

----------

